
Ask HN: How to get hired in the U.S. after graduation, coming from Europe? - e_carra
I&#x27;m a Software Engineering student living in Italy, I&#x27;d really like to work in a SV startup&#x2F;company after graduation, what&#x27;s the best way to get hired?<p>Edit: I&#x27;m an Italian citizen.
======
amorphid
I am not an expert on this subject, but the answer depends on the country or
countries where you hold citizenship. If you are a US citizen, it's almost
certainly less hard to get jobs when you can physically interview, so moving
to Silicon Valley or San Francisco is something to consider. If you are not a
US citizen, try asking some people in the USA with the same nationality as
yourself how they got in.

~~~
e_carra
I'm an Italian citizen.

